# Knife ID Help, please



## rickbern (Jan 9, 2017)

My sister and b-i-l returned from a trip to Japan and gave me this honesuki. Very thoughtful of them, but they know nothing about knives except that they belong in the dishwasher.

Wondering if someone with more experience wouldn't mind helping me identify it.

I really like the shape, but it's a little thick for my tastes. I tried to thin it a bit, I may have another go at it.







Thanks!

Rick


----------



## khashy (Jan 9, 2017)

Tsukiji Masamoto Honesuki:

https://www.mtckitchen.com/tsukiji-masamoto-honesuki-boning-knife-150mm-5-9/


----------



## rickbern (Jan 9, 2017)

Excellent! Thank you so much for the quick response.

They were very specific that it was a stainless knife they brought me; I'm so glad I rescued this from their damn dishwasher (he makes the sound of a brother who has to cook in his sister's ill equipped kitchen)

Rick


----------



## rickbern (Jan 9, 2017)

Actually, I'm thinking...

There's a little round kanji and the letter "S" on the back of the knife. Is it possible they make the knife in stainless as well? Is that what the S means?


----------



## khashy (Jan 9, 2017)

rickbern said:


> Actually, I'm thinking...
> 
> There's a little round kanji and the letter "S" on the back of the knife. Is it possible they make the knife in stainless as well? Is that what the S means?



Looks like it. I don't have hands on experience with these but it looks like the 'S' denotes stainless.

Scroll down the page here:
http://www.vodkitchen.com/masamoto-tsukiji-knives/


----------



## rickbern (Jan 9, 2017)

fwiw, I found this article. It looks like they do make them in stainless, at least in their store in Japan.

http://www.tinyurbankitchen.com/masamoto-tsukiji/


----------

